

Ask HN: Review my Startup - JanKoenig

Hello guys. A friend and I built a small web app last week and we would love to get some feedback. Are we providing enough value for the users? Is there enough information on the homepage for people to sign up with Facebook? Here's the page, thank you for your feedback! 
www.doitbefore.com<p>Regards from Germany,
Jan
======
masnick
Clickable: <http://www.doitbefore.com>

I don't do Facebook logins on 3rd party sites, but the landing page looks
nice.

------
roasbeef
Just because you created a web app, doesn't mean you have a startup.

~~~
JanKoenig
hey. I just wanted to follow format conventions. "Ask HN: Review my Startup"
is a thread I often see here, so I tried it out. Of course I know that a
simple web app is no startup at all, that's the reason why I called it "web
app" and not "startup" in the topic description.

------
vacipr
So you built an app that's only viable 17 days ?

~~~
slajax
no they built a "startup" that is only viable for 17 days.

~~~
Goranek
is it really import if it's "startup" or just a website? ...

------
bbissoon
17 days is a bit shortlived lol.

But, I feel it can be expanded to encompass anything you wish to do with
friends where you can publicly list goals, add photos from each accomplishment
etc etc with friends and family.

I don't like when apps use Facebook as a prerequisite, but I would find a way
to utilize Facebook's reach without requiring it to participate. Use it as a
tool - not as the foundation.

It's a concept, needs some refining - but there's promise.

~~~
JanKoenig
thank you for your feedback! "Use it as a tool - not as the foundation" is
something we will strongly think about when building our next app.

------
GFischer
First of all, congratulations for shipping, that's half the battle :) . I like
the logo, background very much.

Like masnick, I don't really use Facebook logins unless I absolutely must (AND
it's blocked at work).

I'd remove the "test test test" goal :) . Maybe you can pre-populate from the
best-known bucket lists?

------
joshmangel
I don't really see the value in your site - personally wouldn't use it.

But if you guys are stuck on the idea, I'd take out the big block of text that
reads: "What if on December 21st 2012 the world really came to an end?"

and replace it with something a bit more to the point about what you guys are
doing.

------
lumberjack
Your product isn't clearly defined and the very last two sentences have a hint
at what the product might be. What are you actually offering?

Also, a lot of people are fed up with this end-of-the-world thing and might be
somewhat turned off that you are using it as a theme for your product
description.

------
mansigandhi
Congratulations on going live! I think maybe a short explanation on how you
add value/your USP might help. There are several goal achievement related
websites out there.

Also, you probably want to think about how you are going to change the punch
line post Dec 2012 :)

------
xauronx
Wow, really unnecessarily harsh people in here. Maybe someone should start a
community for people who are interested in start-ups and tech projects so
these people aren't burdened by posts like this.. oh wait.

------
padseeker
"Are we providing enough value for the users?"

Enough value for what?

------
ChrisBland
Nice looking landing page but I don't have facebook so the site is completely
useless to me.

------
hieronymusN
"make piece with someone"

------
ankk
change the Font Style... :/

------
kungfuton
It uses Facebook? I don't. Bummer.

Good luck on the app though.

